# English word "as" in Latin



## Yatalu

It's been a while since I've studied Latin, and this is not an easy one to google... I was wondering how to translate "as" in Latin. The sentence I'm trying to make is 
*"Join as a Latin-language Brigadier." *posted at the top here: http://community.wikia.com/wiki/Template:WLB​
The project is called the "Wikia Language Brigade", where we use the word "Legio" for "Brigade". I got as much that I can use "iungite" as "join" and "Legionarius Linguae Latinae" as "Latin-language Brigadier", however the tiny word "as" is being troublesome. What grammatical case should it be? Do we have any prepositions for this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sicut = as.


----------



## jakowo

(sic-)ut legionarius
modo legionarii


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

Better (for a "Brigadier") _ut legatus legionis_

Σ


----------



## Yatalu

My fellow translator there has already translated it to "ut", I'll just add a sic- to be sure then 

To Scholiast: in this sense it's not the leading position of a brigade though, but the member position. The project there is to do translations for each other. While a legate sounds quite leader-y to me (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## wandle

There are various problems here, I am afraid. First, as to terminology:


Yatalu said:


> My fellow translator there has already translated it to "ut", I'll just add a sic- to be sure then


_*Ut*_ can mean 'in the capacity of', 'in the role of', which could be suitable here.
_*Sicut*_ on the other hand in this context will mean 'in the manner of', 'in the same way as', so that is not suitable.


> it's not the leading position of a brigade though, but the member position. The project there is to do translations for each other. While a legate sounds quite leader-y to me (correct me if I'm wrong).


The word 'Brigadier' means 'Brigade Commander', so _*legatus legionis*_ (legionary commander) is indeed suitable for that.
The ordinary member of a brigade is a soldier (*miles*). 
The ordinary member of a legion is indeed *legionarius*: but that does not correspond to a Brigadier.
I think you need to choose: do you want to say commander (Brigadier), or ordinary member (soldier, trooper, private)?

Secondly, as to the general sense:

_*iungite*_ is the plural of the imperative of _*iungo*_: it can only work if addressed to more than one person at the same time; but members will only be joining individually, I presume.
Besides, *iungo* does not mean 'join' in the sense of 'become a member'.
In any case, the imperative mood seems too strong here. I expect you want to give people the opportunity to join, not order them to do so.  For an invitation, the subjunctive mood is suitable.

A standard term for enlisting soldiers is *scribo*, which here would need to be passive. 
Thus you could say: *scribaris legionarius* (let yourself be enrolled as a legionary).

In this case, there is no need for _*ut*_ or any other word for 'as'.


----------



## fdb

I agree with Wandle and Scholiast. In “do (verb) as (noun)” you translate “as (noun)” simply with a noun in the nominative, agreeing with the implied subject of (verb).


----------

